# Tecumseh OHH60-71157C



## yazookid1987 (Jul 19, 2005)

Trying to find a used carb for this power sport go cart engine. Anyone out there got one. Throttle shaft wore out and engine doesn't want to idle?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

should be a walbro, very easy to work on and fix,you could try a small engine shop near, they may have a used one, or could get you a new one.


----------

